# Is it possible to miss a twin on early ultrasound?



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you or anyone you have known had twins that WERE missed on initial ultrasounds? I am getting paranoid that I'm pregnant with twins (had twins before, I'm big, feel tons of movement...) but I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks for bleeding and there was only one that they saw. I thought that was the definitive answer, but now I'm getting worried again.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Early bleeding can be a sign of twins (which I'm sure you know) but my twins weren't missed at a six week ultrasound. I knew lots of people who found they were having twins around 6 weeks due to bleeding. It's possible, sure but if the tech was looking for two as I would expect I wouldn't think likely honestly.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Well, it's not likely, no, but yet, I know someone who had an early u/s to rule out twins (they ran in her family), was told there was only one, and then found out eight weeks later that, well, they missed one the first time. (She maintains she's certain which one was hiding at first!







)


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a friend who had an 8 week u/s and they told her one baby. At her 20 week u/s it was two


----------



## biffer (Mar 20, 2008)

Someone in my Mothers of Twins group had this happen to her. They missed the second one at the 8 week ultrasound then saw two at the 18 week ultrasound. This was because her boys are sharing a sack. She is going on bed rest in a week the poor thing. Imagine going from one baby to two babies and bed rest all in a few months time.


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks. The fire for my paranoia has been fueled by your responses.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

our 8 week ultrasound showed twins immediately but then when she moved the wand it took several minutes to find the second one again. if we had not seen them at first i really doubt we would have found baby b at that u/s. at 10 weeks they were both pretty unmissable (and by then i was measuring at 16 or 17 weeks for a singleton pg).


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilacMama* 
Thanks. The fire for my paranoia has been fueled by your responses.









Oh good, me too.









I had an u/s about a month ago (I think it was) to rule out ectopic pregnancy (was having sharp pain) and they only saw one. But the tech didn't appear to know fully what she was doing (long story) and she wasn't looking for how MNAY there were anyway... she was looking to make sure the baby was in the right spot. Now I'm scared that maybe a second one was missed. I've had MUCH more pronounced symptoms this time and I swear I can feel my uterus higher than it should be at only 12 weeks.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

My cousin went in at 7 weeks and was sold she was having a "singleton" and then switched Obs (to my Ob) and he did an ultrasound at 10 weeks and said "There are two little beans in there" She now has two beautiful babies







:


----------



## sunriseiz (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
Oh good, me too.









Ditto here! I actually had TWO early ultrasounds and only saw one, but my symptoms have been incredible this time and I am HUGE compared to previous pregnancies. I am kind of holding my breath for the next u/s!


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah I had one very very quick ultrasound, like 1-2 minutes, not looking for anything, and I wonder. I have never felt so much stretchigng and moevemnt of my organs this early. Things are just being pushed out of the way a lot faster. I am feeling more tired, feeling more movement and a different kind then I have in the past. Which I thought nothing of until my friend mentioned how she couldn't get it out of my head I was having twins. 4 weeks, then I will have my 21 week ultrasound.

So what's the chances of missing a heartbeat? My midwife heard the one then moved the thing around heard what she said was the echo. I was fine with that until my friend said the thing about twins.


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilacMama* 
Have you or anyone you have known had twins that WERE missed on initial ultrasounds? I am getting paranoid that I'm pregnant with twins (had twins before, I'm big, feel tons of movement...) but I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks for bleeding and there was only one that they saw. I thought that was the definitive answer, but now I'm getting worried again.









Yes I know someone or I should say 2. My co-worker is an identical twin and she said they missed her twin with the ultrasound(not sure how much they had though). Her mother found out she was having twins THE DAY SHE DELIVERED! After the first baby came out the dr. was like, wait, there seems to be a next one. They came to the conclusion that the other twin was directly behind the other so the never saw her. They are truely identical same size, height, they even have the same personality and talk alike.

Not to add some fuel, it does sound rare though.


----------



## sunriseiz (Jun 11, 2008)

LilacMama, any news? My next u/s is scheduled in 3 weeks.....


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, my ultrasound today showed just one baby.







:


----------



## sunriseiz (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update...maybe I will lower my paranoia level....slightly!


----------

